# What kind of goose is this?



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Is this a snow/canada crossbreed or what do you guys think?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Looks like an albino canada goose


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks like a farm goose cross. We see a few geese like that every year on a lake in the middle of town. The local canada geese hook up with a big farm goose that someone let loose and the gooslings come out looking alot like the one you shot. Cool bird none the less.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It looks more like a speck/snow cross.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It looks almost like a canada/farm goose cross breed? Hell if I know though. How big was it?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It does look pretty large to be a speck/snow cross...  Im stumped


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That thing is 90% canada and 10% something esle. The neck, breast, cheek patches, back tail, upper back all have canada traits. If it was not for the feet and bill I would say someone sprayed it with snow spray! :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Notice the color of the feet. Wouldn't an albino still have the black feet?

My guess is a cross with a farm goose.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

blue goose/ canada goose cross. the head color is starting to turn white, and the tail and wings are for sure a canada goose, along with the beak

or it could be a cross between a tule goose/canada goose, because of the yellow feet, but it is most likely the blue goose/canada becasue of the markings on it.

an albino would have pink feet, red eyes and be almost totally white. so definatly not an albino.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

Its ugly thats what it is  .....yet still a trophy....and i have no idea....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Speck or Tule/Canada cross. The white tip on the bill gives it up.

Thanx for cleaning up the genepool!! 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

mother goose and canada cross?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Spec-Canada cross...Most albino's do not have black feet... They would have pink/yellow feet! I do not think it's a farm bird cross, because of it's size! Great bird, hope it's going on the wall!


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Waterfowl Hybrids show charachteristics from both progenitors. So it would have black feet like a Canada, and an orange bill & white front like a Speck. I would say it's a Canada/Speck. There is variation among these hybrids as well. I've seen Canada/Speck hybrids that are similar, but display orange feet too. Another variation is the face and cheek markings. Nice Bird!!
I wish I could say I've bagged a Hybrid of any kind. All I've done is read about them, and seen mounts & pics. Very Cool, Nebgoosehunter.
:beer:


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree...Canada/Speck


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

farm / canada cross for sure


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Juvie speck/snow cross might have blue goose genetics


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks like a bird that needed to be taken out of the gene pool...well done! :beer:


----------

